# White English Bull Terrier...



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Floss.









I tell ya... I'm absolutely gutted me and my OH don't have a place of our own yet, as I'd be there RIGHT NOW, putting my name down for her! I'm in love! :yikes:

This is the write up for her;

"This is Floss a female english bull terrier, she is around 6 to 7 months of age. Floss is a favourite at the kennels, as she is a puppy she will need plenty of training and socialising. Floss would be ideal in any home environment, preferably with an experinced english bull terrier owner."

She's at Carrhouse Rescue Centre, in Hull, East Yorkshire. Tel; 01482 701738.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Well done you for posting a thread about her...there may be someone on here that can offer her a home.

Keep up the good work  xXx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww she looks a big baby LOL 

Hope she finds a nice home


----------



## loppkim (Dec 16, 2008)

shes lovely, someone will snap her up


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Katie&Riley! That's what I'd hoped, least it gives some of the dogs abit more of a chance posting on here aswell.  

[email protected], she does doesn't she! She looks a sweetie. I'd love her, but sadly can't, grrr lol


----------



## Trevs_mum (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone know if she's still looking for a home? 

Thanks x


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Trevs_mum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know if she's still looking for a home?
> 
> Thanks x


Hiya, she was re-homed _very_ quickly


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi RoseOfTheDead

I think you should have a sticky for posting rehomable animals its really nice of you to do it. Loads look online but dont go to rescue centres. well im speaking for myself lol.


----------



## Trevs_mum (Jan 5, 2009)

Thought that would be the case, she was loverly!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi RoseOfTheDead
> 
> I think you should have a sticky for posting rehomable animals its really nice of you to do it. Loads look online but dont go to rescue centres. well im speaking for myself lol.


Aww thank you DKDREAM  x


----------

